# whats the shelf life of non mixed melanotan 2



## qwerty_lifter (Apr 14, 2012)

basically i have 10 mg of melanotan 2 from last year that i've kept (unmixed) in the fridge and was wondering if it would be ok to use while i wait on ordering more...also I have some bariastatic water from the same time thats been kept in the fridge and was gonna use it to reconstitute. Any thoughts???


----------



## qwerty_lifter (Apr 14, 2012)

ok, i'm a dork...search is a wonderful tool. gooddeal has a great post on MT2 info which can be found here


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 14, 2012)

Should be fine.. most peps are good for at least a year in powder form when kept in the fridge.  I'd definitely still give it a whirl.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 14, 2012)

Should be ok to use.Its not reconed so i wouldnt worry.


----------

